# new manuelli.....butchered fins



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I just received him from aquascape today, looks like he's been nibbled on a bit. You think just a salt treatment would be fine or should I add some melafix? His tank is at 81 degrees at the moment, he temperment at the moment is typical for spending the last day in a box getting tossed around and lord knows how many days before that, hasn't eaten much which I expected but he did take a nice bite out of some talipia I have in there. He's about 5" long....and actually he's taking his 1st tank cruise as I'm typing this..


----------



## caribe-outlaw (May 22, 2007)

hes 5" looks like 3" or smaller?
what size tank do you have him in?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

caribe-outlaw said:


> hes 5" looks like 3" or smaller?
> what size tank do you have him in?


yeah pictures are deceiving, to be exact he's 5 1/8th " he's in a 55... by himself ofcourse.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Chances are pretty good he came in that way and that is not fin rot. Anyways I would just keep the water pristine and feed healthy diet only. If condition seems to worsen than I would treat with an antibiotic such as maracyn2.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

good deal thanks


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

he ate decent today!! I know this isn't pertaining to the topic but I didn't want to start another thread just t say he ate. Its only day 2 I expect more time to pass. I still have some small fish I used to cycle in there he swims passed them and doesn't pay attention so the interest in live food or tank dominance isn't there (didn't expect it on day 2 anyway) but he did take 2 nice bites of talapia and went back to his corner he's been sitting in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> he ate decent today!! I know this isn't pertaining to the topic but I didn't want to start another thread just t say he ate. Its only day 2 I expect more time to pass. I still have some small fish I used to cycle in there he swims passed them and doesn't pay attention so the interest in live food or tank dominance isn't there (didn't expect it on day 2 anyway) but he did take 2 nice bites of talapia and went back to his corner he's been sitting in.


he should eat alot more in a few days, because thats exactly what my fish did.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looks like a nice manuelli u got it will be real skittish first couple days


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

skittish is an understatement, my reds weren't even this skittish. He's getting a little more relaxed as the days pass though- its only been since tuesday but with every day that passes he comes out and does more laps in his tank. I think he's starting to realize the people in my house aren't a threat I have a 2yr old and a 4.5 yr old so my P's see more activity then they care to I'm sure but my nosey kids really helped my reds come out of their shell when I got them they went from a huddle in a corner to coming up to the glass to say "hi" when somebody walks by the tank in about 3wks.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

just an update, its been 7 days and his fins have made at least a 90% recovery!







There some more growth that needs to take place to "even" them out to perfection but he looks a hell of a lot better I'll try to get a pic. I didn't expect regrowth that quickly, I'm happy as hell.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

looks like he needs to eat, his tail should grow back,good luck, u got a nice PIRANHA, with time and the rite care he get to be huge!


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

MIKE JONES said:


> looks like he needs to eat, his tail should grow back,good luck, u got a nice PIRANHA, with time and the rite care he get to be huge!


I agree, he usually eats a little something once a day I'd think for his size he'd eat a little more but I'm sure he will with time.

is there a reason you put PIRANHA in caps?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Post them updated pics already!


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

oh sh*T! my fault I got to taking pictures of the driftwood set up and all that and completly forgot I'll getem' up tonight..


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

jestergraphics said:


> looks like he needs to eat, his tail should grow back,good luck, u got a nice PIRANHA, with time and the rite care he get to be huge!


I agree, he usually eats a little something once a day I'd think for his size he'd eat a little more but I'm sure he will with time.

is there a reason you put PIRANHA in caps?
[/quote]
no didnt mean to was late at night, cant waite to see more pictures, did u get him from aquascape?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

ok heres the progress in 10 days, the light yellowed him out but you still can seen his fins.


and well pleco's arent compatible with all P's!lol!


and yeah I got hime from aquascape. 3rd P from them, I'm very happy with them.


----------

